# Suitable All-Mountain binding for Ride Machete



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

I have the Union Datas. Very good. stiffer than the forces ( slightly )


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For a soft twin like that, I'd go with something like Rome 390, Flux Titan, Ride Alpha, Union Force, K2 Formula (in that order).


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> For a soft twin like that, I'd go with something like Rome 390, Flux Targa, Ride Alpha, Union Force, K2 Formula (in that order).


Can I just clarify that you mean the Rome Targa? I can't see a Flux Targa on their website.

Anyway, thanks for the recommendations, I haven't really looked at Rome before. I have to say, their graphics are awesome!


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

So I just went to my local store to get sized up, I am a perfect fit for size 8.5 boots. So this would put me as a medium binding??


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

mickyg said:


> So I just went to my local store to get sized up, I am a perfect fit for size 8.5 boots. So this would put me as a medium binding??


Generally yes, but it varies by manufacturer and product family within that same manufacturer, just like boots do (I hope you bought that pair of boots you fit perfectly, as an 8.5 is not the same across every brand). Case in point, Ride's EX bindings are in their Foundation family, and you would be a Large (or squeezing into a Medium). Their Delta binding is in the ATV family, and you would actually be a "small" (7-9) in those bindings. Size your bindings specific to the boot, and check on that binding's specific size ranges.

As for your specific question, do you want a convenience-type binding? If not, then you can drop the Flows and the Contrabands (I wear these, and while they are convenient in use and very light/comfortable, they are a challenge to get dialed in). For a manufacturer synergy, the EX, or the RX might be a good match, and are probably the cheapest of what's on your list. A Delta or SPi would probably be more in line if you were matching just based on price. I happen to really like the canted Wedgie footbeds in this year's Ride bindings.

Anyway, going non-Ride, I would probably go with the Rome Targa. Aluminum frame like the Rides, and probably the most easily customizable binding out there. If you're riding pow one day, you can use the inserts to stiffen the ankle strap. Taking the jib line in the park the next day, take the inserts out to make the binding flexier.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry, I meant Flux Titan. I keep saying Targa on accident. Just to reiterate, it's a soft flexing board, so there's no reason to put super stiff bindings on it.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

i have the Contraband and love it. you can adjust the stiffness of it...i also wear a size 8.5 so m/l bindings and the added angle wedgie footbed. my ankles aint hurting so im good.


----------



## mickyg (Feb 2, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Sorry, I meant Flux Titan. I keep saying Targa on accident. Just to reiterate, it's a soft flexing board, so there's no reason to put super stiff bindings on it.


That's good news actually, because I think I am about to order some Titans. I did send Flux an email inquiring if the Titans or Feedbacks would suit my needs better, but I have a feeling that the Feedbacks might be a bit too stiff for me.


----------

